# Knicks vs Jazz: Nov 14, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*​*Knicks (1-5) vs Jazz (4-3)*​*Nov 14, 2005 9:00 PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Delta Center *​*Salt Lake City, UT*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN)*​ 




*Projected Starting Lineup​Knicks​



































​Jazz​

































​



After picking up their first win of the season, the Knicks will try to make it two in a row when they play at Utah Monday night. The Knicks couldn't have asked for better timing; the Jazz are expected to be without Andrei Kirilenko, Carlos Boozer and Matt Harpring. The Knicks punished the Sacramento Kings on the interior in Sunday night's victory, and it is very likely they'll try to exploit Utah in the same manner.​

Click to expand...

​​http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?statsId=18​​*​


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

kirilenko hurt his ankle, and i heard rumors of deron williams hurting his, but not bad, so i dont know what to expect on the jazz starting lineup, also boozer might be back, who knows. Its a mess right now, as injuries hit the jazz for another time like last season.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i think q will start at sf and crawford at sg. q was 3-3 from 3 point land last night vs the kings and since ak-47 might not be playin q should get some wide open shots and drain them.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Why not give Frye his first start after that spectacular performance last night ? Hes been hott this season.


10-6 off the bench.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

With no Kirilenko I think we should be able to ride the momentum of last nights win and take this one as well..Id love to see Frye start. I think he is a nice complement to Currys size down low and would love to see them on the court together at the same time more often. Frye was awesome last night. :clap:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the jazz are one of the best defensive teams this season and the knicks...are not. Even if they do not have kirilenko, this will be the teams most difficult challenge. Beating the kings is one thing (theyre even crappier on the defensive end than the knicks) but the jazz are simply on a different level.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> the jazz are one of the best defensive teams this season and the knicks...are not.


Actually the Knicks have been playing some good defense. I believe we are ranked #1 and the Jazz are ranked #4. 

http://www.nba.com/statistics/sortable_team_statistics/sortable2.html?cnf=1&prd=1


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Actually the Knicks have been playing some good defense. I believe we are ranked #1 and the Jazz are ranked #4.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/statistics/sortable_team_statistics/sortable2.html?cnf=1&prd=1


no, that is rebounds, they are not even close to the top in blocks and steals. Plus the knicks gave up more rebounds than the jazz have also. And with less games its easier to have a higher average if both teams are off. If you make the shot, no rebound necessary, and if there is you have to beat your man to it and rebound it. (box out)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> no, that is rebounds, they are not even close to the top in blocks and steals. Plus the knicks gave up more rebounds than the jazz have also.


Alright I'll look up the proper rankings but to say the Knicks don't play that much defense is a erroneous statement. Actually they have improved on the defensive end so far this season.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kitty said:



> Alright I'll look up the proper rankings but to say the Knicks don't play that much defense is a erroneous statement. Actually they have improved on the defensive end so far this season.


im not underrating the defense, but so far your defense has only won 1 game out of 6....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> im not underrating the defense, but so far your defense has only won 1 game out of 6....


I'm not saying you were, I was stating to the other poster that said our defense wasn't all that great that we weren't that bad. Yes I know our record no need to reinterate it. Basically it was mental mistakes that costs us a couple of games and learning the new system especially on the offensive end.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knicks allow opponents to shoot .420 from the field and force 16.5 turnovers per game.
the jazz allow .422. and force 13.3 turnovers a game

if the knicks are bad defensively the jazz are worse.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> the knicks allow opponents to shoot .420 from the field and force 16.5 turnovers per game.
> the jazz allow .422. and force 13.3 turnovers a game
> 
> if the knicks are bad defensively the jazz are worse.


yet why does their defense translate into WINS???


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

PURE SLAUGHTER. i think we were kind of lucky we didnt win by 2, because yesterday there shots werent going down eveb when the kings had wide open shots, we kept rebounding though, if we spice up our offense and D, ew could beat the Jazz crippled, and blind. WE already could do that but whatever :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> yet why does their defense translate into WINS???


it hurts when you are wrong i know ,maybe you should head back to the nets board and deal with your pain.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

From what I've seen of the Knicks games so far this year D isn't the problem, turnovers are. They had some close games and are definately better than their 1 win record dictates.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

And it continues...8 t/os in the first qaurter??? You guys are in trouble if this continues all season.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> And it continues...8 t/os in the first qaurter??? You guys are in trouble if this continues all season.


You right about that Reds.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

26-23 Jazz...with less than 6 minutes left in the 1st quarter. 11 turnovers are killing the Knicks right now. They need to learn to protect the ball!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

the jazz are keeping it close with their feild goal percentage, and new york is keeping it close with their turnovers. Both teams are not doing too good right now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Richardson is looking good in this game offensively, with a couple of 3's.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Halftime- 37-36 Knicks


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Richardson is looking good in this game offensively, with a couple of 3's.


he has 4 now, the jazz never have been really good at defending the 3.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol way to hit the side of the backboard Malik. Dont worry though im sure one day youll get a shot near the basket. :frenchy: :whoknows: :banghead:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Lol way to hit the side of the backboard Malik. Dont worry though im sure one day youll get a shot near the basket. :frenchy: :whoknows: :banghead:


:laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, IR</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*13-28*</TD><TD>*4-6*</TD><TD>*7-14*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*37*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.4%*</TD><TD>*66.7%*</TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 12 (5)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#06143f colSpan=13>*UTAH JAZZ*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Milt Palacio, PG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andre Owens, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Harpring, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Mehmet Okur, FC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Greg Ostertag, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Gordan Giricek, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Keith McLeod, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>C.J. Miles, G</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jarron Collins, C</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andrei Kirilenko, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Boozer, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Devin Brown, SG</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kris Humphries, F</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Robert Whaley, C</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Deron Williams, G</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*12-40*</TD><TD>*4-12*</TD><TD>*8-11*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*36*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*30.0%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*72.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 8 (7)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

LMAO @ Ostertags attempt at a jump shot. :clown:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

15 turnovers and counting for the Knicks. They may have more turnovers than points in this game soon enough.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

what's with Curry and the turnovers is it bc hes out o shape?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Both teams can't get their offense flowing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamaze said:


> what's with Curry and the turnovers is it bc hes out o shape?


He can't finish in the paint kam for some reason. I don't know if it's fatigue..but he always in good position down low.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I might just switch the tv off now, this game isnt worth watching


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rose with the open jumper and hits! :jawdrop: He must have eaten his wheaties before the game.

Jazz calls a time out.

47-40 Knicks with less than 6 minutes left in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks defense is coming up huge in the 3rd qtr. The turnovers still are keeping the Jazz in this game.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The Knicks defense is coming up huge in the 3rd qtr. The turnovers still are keeping the Jazz in this game.


10 points is not close, this has gotten to be a terrible game. At least you guys are shooting 40 - 50 % from the field, we are sitting at 20 - 30. cant win with that.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the jumper. Williams shoots over Lee but misses. End of the 3rd qtr.

The Knicks with an 11 point lead.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Humphries comes back with a huge block on Lee to avoid the dunk! Yikes Lee get up!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

(I like this kid Williams.) Miles hits a wide open jumper, the Jazz are coming back to life. Jazz down by 9.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ariza with the nasty slam off the rebound! :jawdrop:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robsinson with the sweet move to the hole. Curry with the block shot (left handed) his 4th block of the game! (Who said the kid was lazy on the defensive end?)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry with another block against Collins this time! Ariza misses his jumper but catches his own rebound. Ariza comes back but turns the ball over after being called for the travel.

Williams hits a jumper. The Jazz are called for the delay of game warning.

62-52 Knicks less than 6 minutes remaining.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Curry with another block against Collins this time! Ariza misses his jumper but catches his own rebound. Ariza comes back but turns the ball over after being called for the travel.
> 
> Williams hits a jumper. The Jazz are called for the delay of game warning.
> 
> 62-52 Knicks less than 6 minutes remaining.


I missed the call, wasnt paying attention, why did they get a delay of game? I just heard the delay of game warning but didnt get to see it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I missed the call, wasnt paying attention, why did they get a delay of game? I just heard the delay of game warning but didnt get to see it.


I think after Williams jumper someone from the Jazz roll the ball in another direction.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I think after Williams jumper someone from the Jazz roll the ball in another direction.


ahhhh, ok...

this game has been terrible, 11 % shooting for the feild from utah in the 3rd quater, maybe we can start picking it up in the last of the 4th? Still probly not a chance for winning it for the jazz. Nobody can call that a good game for either team.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

No offense to either teams but this is one of the top 10 ugliest games I've ever watched.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Okur with a jumper. Curry passes to Ariza who goes to the hole but is fouled. Ariza goes to the line and hits one of two. 

65-54 Knicks less than 4 minutes remaining.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

congrats on win #2


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game Over: Knicks win 73-62!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamaze said:


> congrats on win #2


Thanks kam!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this ones for the record books!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES, F</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, F</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY, C</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON, G</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>7-15</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BUTLER</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D LEE</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*27-64*</TD><TD>*5-10*</TD><TD>*14-24*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*73*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42.2%*</TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*58.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 23 (15)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #06143f; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>UTAH JAZZ</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M HARPRING, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M OKUR, F</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>G OSTERTAG, C</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M PALACIO, G</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A OWENS, G</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D WILLIAMS</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>6-14</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D BROWN</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C MILES</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J COLLINS</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>K HUMPHRIES</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>R WHALEY</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*22-75*</TD><TD>*4-18*</TD><TD>*14-17*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*62*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*29.3%*</TD><TD>*22.2%*</TD><TD>*82.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 20 (20)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Flagrant Fouls:* NONE.
*Technicals:* NONE.
*Officials:* JIM CLARK, MATT BOLAND, PHIL ROBINSON.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251114026


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

MSG is reporting Sloan and Larry Miller the Jazz owner got into a shouting match after the game. Yikes!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Player of the Game: Jamal Crawford*

*Notable Mention: Eddie Curry (especially on the Defensive End) *


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Kitty said:


> *Player of the Game: Jamal Crawford*
> 
> *Notable Mention: Eddie Curry (especially on the Defensive End) *




LOL MYP of that game should be the guy who invented the Channel Changer...that **** was unwatchable...good job gettin #2 though. If any other team is gonna be gettin wins in the Atlantic besides Philly I'm happy its you guys.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks set a record by allowing the fewest points scored by an opposing team since the shot clock era. Who said the Knicks don't play D? :biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

2 IN A ROW FOLKS WITH LA TO COME WEDNESDAY!!!!!
a low scoring game tonight but at least we got the w because we played DE-FENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The Knicks set a record by allowing the fewest points scored by an opposing team since the shot clock era. Who said the Knicks don't play D? :biggrin:


The fact that the Jazz were missing 4 outta 5 starters helped a little bit there, but I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Ariza had a facial on somebody


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> The Knicks set a record by allowing the fewest points scored by an opposing team since the shot clock era. Who said the Knicks don't play D? :biggrin:


some guy blinded by hate.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Congratulations to the New York Knicks on win #2 of the season. You guys have been playing good basketball the past two games, good on the defensive end I have noticed. Again good job. :clap:


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

for all thoes people who said the KT trade was bad.


Q-Rich is 7-9 from 3 these last two games.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

who was missing from the jazz, all i know is kirilenko and boozer


----------

